# First timer snow plow setup



## Culprit117 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have always lived in a snowy community and have always wanted to get into snow plowing once I got the truck to be able to do so. Currently, I have the truck ordered, but am now looking for the parts to be able to do so come next winter.

As for my truck:
2009 F-250 4x4 XL V10 Super cab Short bed

I am looking for something that is a permanent mount on the front, but I can take the blade off as well as the main control system leaving just the mounting bracket left. Is there any suggestions on what system to use for such an item?

I plan on using this for myself, my neighbors, and small parking lots / possibly my road. Other than that I have no particular plans at this moment (might get into the business later on, but for other reasons now)

I am also looking for a price estimation (Used, but preferably new) for both installed as well as doing it myself (cases of beer don't count as part of the install cost)

Please let me know what you guys know I would be greatly appreciative.

Thanks


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well all plows now have the abaility to remove the entire head gear set up and blade. The insurance companies made sure of that in the 90's. As for your controller inside the truck. they all have a quick disconnect electrical connection so you can store controller for summer. As for brand well check your local dealers and compare costs. everyone on site has a favorite,


----------



## Culprit117 (Jan 17, 2009)

Should I be needing any upgrades to my current truck? How much should I be looking to spend for the upgrades i will be needing?

How do you figure out how much width you need for a plow?

Out of curiosity, how much should I be looking at for a decent plow (not the super high quality contractor/municipal stuff)

Thanks


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Not sure when you plan on Buying it. But there are tons of Fishers on craigslist.org for the f250, But since you have truck on order you can get the $1000 upfitter rebate from Ford off a plow. If not you can get a used complete for about 3000 or cheaper over summer. But a new one with rebatew should only run you about $3400 if you do it now


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Culprit117;719250 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have always lived in a snowy community and have always wanted to get into snow plowing once I got the truck to be able to do so. Currently, I have the truck ordered, but am now looking for the parts to be able to do so come next winter.
> 
> ...


The plow prep is very important, it is particularly important form a warranty stand point.


----------



## Culprit117 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sadly due to the amount I have to finance I am unable to get the plow prep... the plow will be being added late this year (oct time frame)


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Plow prep is an option on your truck. Bigger alternator, stiffer springs, tranny cooler, and skid plates. About a 200 option on truck,


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I think you should serious rethink buying this truck without the plow prep it only cost $85 and much more to change yourself.
If you put a plow on without the plow prep package Ford can and most likely will void your entire warranty.
I agree with the earlier post buy new by the time you buy used and then go buy the mounting harness you will be saving very little. Buy it and wrap the financing of the plow into the truck.As far as manufacture that is a personal preference. I would suggest a straight blade 8' if you will be doing driveways.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Culprit117;721321 said:


> Sadly due to the amount I have to finance I am unable to get the plow prep... the plow will be being added late this year (oct time frame)


??????? you can not afford not to get plow prep.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

The post is called first time plower. He is just mixed a bit ont he plow talk lingo. I am sure he ment he cant afford the extra 4k for a plow now


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

plow prep is a must on a new truck if you plan on running anything bigger than a 7'6 blade!


----------



## Culprit117 (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks for the info... and I guess that my last post didn't make it for some reason... The packages that I have will not let me get the plow upgrade... i currently have the towing option packages and they include heavy duty service springs. would those be good enough for a 8' blade?

the only other thing that says is upgraded is the alternator. Is there an alternator I can add in myself later on that you guys would suggest?

Thanks guys.


----------

